# Artificial 'misting system' allows vanished toad to be released back into the wild Re



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Artificial 'misting system' allows vanished toad to be released back into the wild

Pretty cool stuff, hope it works.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

And here is the story from 2005 when they became extinct in the wild.

Toad on brink of extinction, scientists race to study amphibian for bioactive compounds

Both of these are a really good read, and very interesting!


----------



## tritium (Aug 19, 2012)

This is awesome! What a great project. And thanks to norway for funding


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88731


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

jacobi said:


> Kihansi Spray Toads returne to Tanzania - Dendroboard


Nice, I'm glad others are sharing this awesome article. Froggers should be more aware of conservation efforts outside of darts.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

this was one of major lectures at frogday 2011, very cool conservation effort and i recently saw them at the Bronx Zoo


----------

